# Detecto de numero primos usando Mux



## faberfree (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola amigos otra vez yo 

amigos necesito una guia con respecto a este proyecto 

tengo que hacer un reconocedor de numero impar utilizando mux de 8 :1 o otro si lo hubiera

dice asi; diseñar usando multiplexores mas adecuados y logica combinacional minima, un detector de numeros primos, ingresando datos binarios de 5 bits,

ese es el circuito que tengo que hacer , pero nose que mux utilizar y de que series o como activarlos en sus entradas selectoras he intentado hacer en el proteus pero no me sale creo que cogi mal la variable selectora

me podrian decir como tengo que coger la tabla , osea si A B C D E son las  entradas entonces cual uso como variable  de datos si quiero que estas me den como resultado los  # primos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 20, 2009)

Mmm para multiplexores solo tendrias que atar las entradas del numero que quieres detectar a uno y el resto a cero, y asi cuando selecciones un 5 por ejemplo en las entradas de seleccion del multiplexor vas a tener un 1 a la salida por que la entrada 5 esta conectada a 1... si seleccionas el 6 tendras un cero por que el 6 deberia estar conectado a cero logico.... y asi sucesivamente...


----------



## faberfree (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola amigos 

bueno encontre la respuesta a mi pregunta ahi haciendo unas pruebas y revisando los datasheet de integrados que me pueda ayudar encontre el  74HC 151 mux de 8:1 

aqui les dejo mi esquema como aporte , para algun otro compañero que pueda necesitar 
el orden de las entradas esta dispuesto de la siguiente manera
E
D
C
B
A
siendo E el valor minimo y A el valor maximo(el que me determinara la activacion del primer mux o del segundo segun su valor 0 o 1) 
use dos mux de 8:1


----------

